# First day of my internship...



## shiori (Nov 7, 2010)

.


----------



## MJ1958 (May 20, 2014)

I feel your pain so much. This is what I dread will happen when I think about changing jobs to something more challenging. Whatever you do though don't quit, you'll regret it. Maybe not straight away, actually it would be a relief at first, but 5 years down the track you will. Maybe just try a different technique for tomorrow. Every negative thought that enters your mind repeat it with the opposite, a more positive thought. I know the number one thing for me when failing at new things is the constant barrage of vicious thoughts.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

That's my biggest fear about applying and joining internships to advance my career. That feeling of inadequacy is already bad for me but I fear it'll be amplified around that setting.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I will pray for you in my own agnostic way.

I can really relate cause I recently had a 2-day seminar that literally drained the life out of me for over a week. So... imagine if that was real work and not just play.

The only thing I can think of is that the more you try to pump up yourself the harder you'll fall. Some people cannot fake it till they make it. I think you should really get accustomed to the idea of screwing up. What are the consequences? Are they so severe as you crying in your car and quitting a week later?

Try to "enjoy" it as much as you can, please.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

shiori said:


> I'm ready to quit. I'm not even kidding.
> 
> I almost cried, I embarrassed myself a bunch of times, I was a socially incompetent idiot. I'm sitting here in my car crying because it was so bad. The idea that I'm going to have to deal with this for the rest of my life is legitimately terrifying. If my parents weren't countimg on me I probably wouldn't go back tomorrow.
> 
> And to top it off I got a parking ticket. ****


What is this that you are doing?


----------



## MJ1958 (May 20, 2014)

shiori said:


> Thanks for your reply. I definitely won't quit since that's not really an option for me, but you're right that I would regret it if I did. Your advice is good and I'll try to keep it in mind for tomorrow.
> 
> Internships are definitely the hardest thing I've had to do so far. "Inadequate" is the right word to describe how I'm feeling right now. But I still wouldn't want to discourage you from trying, despite the negativity of my post. I'm hoping that the fear will start to decrease with more experience.
> 
> You're right. My whole life I've been really afraid of screwing up, even though of course I've screwed up on a lot of things, I've never felt like people would be noticing my mistakes more than in this kind of setting. But that's true that I'm probably making the consequences seem more severe in my head than they really are. Thanks for your reply.


 Tell us how you go!


----------

